# Wound licking...



## JustChillin (Jan 26, 2017)

So just came out of a relationship and need a year to recover. I just need a place to chill and have around £15,000 to spend each year (probably a little more but just want to be conservative). I have a house, mortgage free, and rent is around £20,000 per year after agency fees have been taken out.

Don't need a fancy, ex-pat lifestyle and frankly, am happy to hole up hermit-like for the first, few months. Not interested in anything other than maybe playing my clavinova (with headphones), writing a little and riding my bicycle. Just need recovery time and happy to learn a language.

So... questions, please.

Firstly, visa. I understand I don't need a visa as am a British national. Is this correct?

Secondly, accommodation costs. I don't mind living out the way and going to cycle somewhere to buy my food. What I need is the basics of a bed, mosquito net, kitchen, shower, toilet and if there is any space, that's a bonus. So what should I be looking for? There are so many websites but have no idea about renting a cheap place for a year.

Finally, location. Where in Thailand would you recommend staying? I don't mind if it's a beach or City area. Either are good as long as there is somewhere to buy food. When I say 'food,' I mean salad, vegetables, rice and a little meat. I cook everything and don't really feel like drinking.

Also, a little internet would be a good thing.

So what would you recommend?


----------



## agudbuk (Dec 13, 2015)

You need a visa. Other than that almost any town or village will meet your criteria. 

Sent from my Grand using Tapatalk


----------



## JustChillin (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks! That sounds fabulous. I was reading about visas and figure I need a tourist visa but then I have to leave and return every now and again. Is that correct?


----------



## agudbuk (Dec 13, 2015)

Two month tourist visa, you can extend by a month but must then leave get a new visa at an embassy and re-enter. So you might want to consider living close to the Laos border

Sent from my Grand using Tapatalk


----------



## JustChillin (Jan 26, 2017)

agudbuk said:


> Two month tourist visa, you can extend by a month but must then leave get a new visa at an embassy and re-enter. So you might want to consider living close to the Laos border
> 
> Sent from my Grand using Tapatalk


Fantastic, thanks!


----------



## gaialove (Mar 2, 2017)

Agree with living close to the Laos border. It's miles away from any sort of beach but also a lot cheaper and makes for easy visa runs. North East Thailand (Isan) especially.

I live and work as a teacher a town of around 15,000 in a relatively rural area (read: virtually no foreigners other than the 5 foreign teachers and the handful of older guys who have Thai wives/families. I think I've seen like 4 tourists in the whole time I've been here) and make around £800 a month. I spend way less than half of that, including rent, and I'm someone who drinks semi regularly and spends money without really thinking too hard on saving.

Unless you're in a tiny tiny village in the middle of nowhere most places will have good internet. You are gonna struggle with cooking however as most traditional Thai homes don't really have a kitchen. Usually it's a fridge, a rice cooker and maybe a hot plate at best. It is a lot cheaper to eat out than it is to cook, also.

If you're into cities and wanna live near the border, there's Nong Khai (literally on the Laos border, decent expact population) or Udon Thani (around an hours drive from the border, larger city, has an airport). There are dozens upon dozens of smaller towns surrounding those areas if you want something quieter.


----------

